# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΘΩΡΑΚΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΡΤΑ (ΠΟΡΤΑ ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ)ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΚΛΕΙΔΑΡΙΑ

## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

Καλησπερα στην παρεα εχω και εδω ενα προβληματακι.....οταν εχει πολυ υγρασια η μετα απο η βροχη η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη κλειδαρια χωρις να δωσω εντολη να ανοιξει, λειτουργει απο μονη της με αποτελεσμα να ειναι ανοιχτη η πορτα για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα...εαν ξερει η εχει δει κανενας  κατι αντιστοιχο  και θα μπορουσε να μου δωσει καποια συμβουλη απο που να αρχισω να ψαχνω θα με βοηθουσε πολυ!!
Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σας!!!

----------


## vasilimertzani

:Huh: 
Προφανως φταιει η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη κλειδαρια

----------


## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

οκ σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Το είδες ο ίδιος ότι ανοίγει η πόρτα μόνη της ?  καμιά φορά στην κλειδαριά θέλει ρύθμιση / σφίξιμο το σημείο της "λάμας" *με 2 βίδες ρεγουλατόρ* που αγκυλώνει την πόρτα ή έχει φθαρεί (θεωρητικά δείχνει κλειδωμένη η πόρτα ) αλλά αν η "λάμα" κλείθρο της πόρτας είναι λάσκα *ή έχει στρογγυλέψει* μπορεί να ανοίξει και μόνη της ακόμα και αν δεν πιέσεις το αντίστοιχο μπουτόν ενεργοποίησης .
Αυτό θα το καταλάβεις όταν δοκιμαστικά κλείσεις πρώτα την πόρτα , και προσπαθήσεις να την σπρώξεις (*από έξω* όχι από το χερούλι ) τότε θα ανοίξει μόνη της .

----------


## ΧΡΥΣΟΣΤΟΜΟΣ ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΙΔΗΣ

καλησπερα και απο εμενα οταν βρεχει η εχει πολυ υγρασια η ηλεκτρομαγνητικη κλειδαρια συνεχως δουλευει...οποτε μενει ανοιχτη ηρθε ενας τεχνικος απο την εταιρια που την εβαλε και μας ειπε  οτι το θεμα ειναι ηλεκτρολογικο  ευχαριστω παντος θα το κοιταξω

----------


## Papas00zas

Πρόβλημα γειώσεων....εκεί πάει το μυαλό μου

----------


## gg4a

Πολυ καλησπερα σας μηπως τελικα βρηκαμε τι προβλημα εχει η πορτα?
Αντιμετωπιζω το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------

